# MURALS BY FITTO



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*This guy is known all over the biker world for his top notch murals on Harleys and motorcycles in general...Amazing detailed work!!! *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

the best of the best


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 27 2009, 09:55 PM~15486788
> *This guy is known all over the biker world for his top notch murals on Harleys and motorcycles in general...Amazing detailed work!!!
> 
> 
> ...


there are ALOT!!!!!!!!!!! of baddass muralist outside of lowriding that will blow the best of them away from this car culutre!!!!!!!!!

http://www.mikelearn.com


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

nothing but the best!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

nice werk!

defently on top of his game


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

He did my side mirrors for my fleetwood...Here are some pics before the clear...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Also has done my rear fleetwood door jams...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

sick work. glad to see yall getting to use his work.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

really different..aleays wondered what biker style paint would look like on a lowrider...

you just answered that... nice!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 27 2009, 10:23 PM~15487164
> *sick work.  glad to see yall getting to use his work.
> *


it's hard to get this guy to get some work done especially if you are not patient cause he is backed up 6-9 months but he does some nice detailed work and is awsome on small surfaces like bikes....


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 27 2009, 10:27 PM~15487216
> *really different..aleays wondered what biker style paint would look like on a lowrider...
> 
> you just answered that...  nice!
> *


he can do lowrider style murals but I did not want that...Kinda tired of seeing the same style of murals all over again...Women's faces and stuff like that...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 27 2009, 10:31 PM~15487281
> *he can do lowrider style murals but I did not want that...Kinda tired of seeing the same style of murals all over again...Women's faces and stuff like that...
> *


these are different and look real nice!


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 27 2009, 08:31 PM~15487281
> *he can do lowrider style murals but I did not want that...Kinda tired of seeing the same style of murals all over again...Women's faces and stuff like that...
> *


but women are hot


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Oct 27 2009, 10:51 PM~15487524
> *but women are  hot
> *


no doubt!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

holy shit, thats the most detailed work i have ever seen


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

that dude gets down but im sure his prices are high but well worth it for work


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:

*When I need murals done, I know where I'm going!*


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

www.airbrushfitto.com


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 28 2009, 02:06 AM~15489767
> *that dude gets down but im sure his prices are high but well worth it for work
> *



its not that bad bro


----------



## ATL LOW LOW (Jun 25, 2009)

This dude is amazing


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 28 2009, 06:05 AM~15486902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn those would have been bad ass murals for my Pirate bike :0


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

TIGHT ASS MURALS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 28 2009, 06:13 AM~15490143
> *
> 
> 
> ...



even better in persson!


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

all the paint work had been done by Fitto

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=491405


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

quality


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

realistics


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

nice work


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Oct 28 2009, 09:45 PM~15498516
> *   nice work
> *



whats up eddie :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

LuxuriouS Montreal Bike also muraled by Fitto


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 28 2009, 09:05 PM~15498835
> *LuxuriouS Montreal Bike also muraled by Fitto
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

insane!!!!!!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 28 2009, 10:19 PM~15498159
> *even better in persson!
> *


*I plan on "seeing" some of his work in person in the near future!*


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 29 2009, 03:46 PM~15505895
> *I plan on "seeing" some of his work in person in the near future!
> *



you saw some of his work at scrape bro... 

on the military clown bike...

and you'll saw some on dave's fleet


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 28 2009, 08:24 PM~15498233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## tnigs213 (Apr 10, 2008)

omg! this is the best work ive seen, nice detail!! :worship:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

awsome. has any one come thim for murals on there bikes yet?if not ya should. he doing some blood,sweat n tears murals right there.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 28 2009, 09:05 PM~15498835
> *LuxuriouS Montreal Bike also muraled by Fitto
> 
> 
> ...


nice . were is he located? might hit um up.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Oct 30 2009, 07:43 PM~15517441
> *nice . were is  he located? might hit um up.
> *


Montreal, Canada


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

number please?? :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 31 2009, 12:53 AM~15519794
> *number please?? :biggrin:
> *


514-293-7288...This is the number of the LuxuriouS chapter vp and Fitto is his best friend...Fitto does not speak english but this guy does and he translates everything for him. His name is Martin...


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 31 2009, 10:19 AM~15521384
> *514-293-7288...This is the number of the LuxuriouS chapter vp and Fitto is his best friend...Fitto does not speak english but this guy does and he translates everything for him. His name is Martin...
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

some real bad ass work.mad props


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## princeofdarkness (Feb 20, 2014)

I know these post are old...Fitto is one of the best if not the best there is no doubt about it. I have seen his work and bikes in person and pictures dont do it justice. You can reach into a paint job done by him. His detail is better than anyone, I know including my own bike. Those pictures posted are fairly old, Fitto has got even better over time. Hes a good guy and up North, he speaks very little English very very little haha, the best way to see his work is just go to his web site just google fitto airbrush or see him on facebook airbrush Fitto. Heres more of his current work. Mike


----------



## princeofdarkness (Feb 20, 2014)

*Fitto*

Although my Bike was NOT painted by Fitto, as its a stock HD Fatboy, I plan on having him do my new Radical once its built. Fitto is not as expensive as one might think. Well depends on what you say expensive is? You get what you pay for. 

This is a picture of my bike, it has over 1200 hours of airbrush into it. I would say its a good close second to Fitto's work. Theres alot of airbrush artist out there. My artist is out of LA. Right now the seat is being hand tooled meaning the leather being done by hand tooling to match the paint job so the whole bike can flow. Its been a year in the doing alot of detail esp for leather work. Then painted and dyed to match the colors of the bike.

The last picture is what it won in 2013. This Bike has only lost once, that was the first year in 2010, to a guy with a all ostrich seat. I said that never happen again, and since it hasn't an I had the new seat done.Not pictured and still being done. Enjoy Mike


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta...s/1089441d1392942657-murals-fitto-dsc0198.jpg
she's sexy


----------

